# How Much Can Lining Thicken in a Week?



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Hi

Am currently doing a FET cycle and at last scan lining was v thin - 6.5mm. Am on 6 x progynova, 1 x viagra and 1 x Estraderm patch daily and booked in to have another scan on Thursday. I am now drinking a pint of milk and brazil nuts daily however how much can it realistically grow in a week?

S x


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Mine went from 6.2 to 9.1 from a Sunday to a Thursday. I was taking 2 Progvia tabe vaginally at night and 2 orally in the morn - it can happen - good luck xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

oops sorry wrong spelling of tabs they are progylu... packet cut in half so cant read the rest but small white pills...


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks so much for your post thats so reassuring to know as I had a almost given up hope. Thanks again and best of luck xx


----------



## Purplechameleon (Mar 5, 2007)

Mine went from 5mm to over 7mm in a week.  They doubled my does of HRT tablets to 4mg 3 times a day to get that.

PC x


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks PC for your note, am starting to feel a bit more positive and hope its good news on Thursday x


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi,

Mine went from 6.3 on the Thursday to 8.4 on the Monday on three prognovova tablets!

Good luck!

Emma


----------

